# SB13-Plus vs. Def Tech Reference Supercube



## MikeSp

Currently I am using and have been very satisfied with a pair of Def Tech Reference Supercubes, but will soon be moving the AV toys into a new 3000 cubic foot media room and think I will need some additional subwoofage. The big new SVS cubes are of interest BUT WAF prevents their purchase.

Will a pair of of the new SB13-Plus subs provide significant subwoofage (SPL and sound quality) over the DT Reference Supercubes (or perhaps a pair of JL F113's)??? [The SB13-Plus's cherry appears to be a good match for the Aerial Acoustics Model 9's and CC5 front speakers and the color and size have the necessary WAF]

Opinions/thoughts???

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## recruit

I'm sure the SVS SB13's will be powerful subs, for a sealed one and offer good extension in room, I have not seen any measurements yet but for the money I bet they will be the ones to beat, I have no experience of Def Tech subs, but if also looking at the JL Audio F113 they are quite a bit more money than the SVS subs, there are some measurements HERE  , has the SB13+ been released yet also?


----------



## Ares

Ask and you shall receive John, I pulled this from SVS's site.

*Here's just one early look at an SB13-Plus sub's "in-room" frequency response (FR), the green trace below. This in a 2000 ft^3 theater room vs. "quasi-anechoic" (purple trace) FR – Note, this is "uncorrected" raw response, yet notably flat to 10 Hz with room gain typical of such a space:*


----------



## recruit

Excellent Tony Thanks :T then this will be one formidable sub, which really will raise the bar in VFM !


----------



## Moonfly

I dont think I have ever seen quite that much natural room gain, an IB maybe, but I guess they dont lie about these things. I wander if the amp itself has something built in to boost the low end, as is fairly typical for commercial sealed subs. Typically, something like a Linkwitz would be used, so I wander if one is at work here. Either way, 100db flat to 10hz in a room that size is indeed formidable performance from a sealed sub this size. Its still an exciting a release as we first thought it would be.


----------



## ShaunH

MikeSp said:


> Currently I am using and have been very satisfied with a pair of Def Tech Reference Supercubes, but will soon be moving the AV toys into a new 3000 cubic foot media room and think I will need some additional subwoofage. The big new SVS cubes are of interest BUT WAF prevents their purchase.
> 
> Will a pair of of the new SB13-Plus subs provide significant subwoofage (SPL and sound quality) over the DT Reference Supercubes (or perhaps a pair of JL F113's)??? [The SB13-Plus's cherry appears to be a good match for the Aerial Acoustics Model 9's and CC5 front speakers and the color and size have the necessary WAF]
> 
> Opinions/thoughts???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MikeSp


Mike according to SVS the subs start shipping this month. Once it ships we will have a better idea of what to expect.

Just comparing the SVS to the JL F113 on price alone. A Pair of fathoms will cost you between $7200 to $7400 depending on the finish less if you can a discount form your dealer. A single SVS SB13-plus will run you at full price $1749 (for cherry). And you could get 4 of them for less or very close to the price of two F113's. I doubt a single SVS SB13-plus will beat a JL F113 in over all SPL. A F110 or F112 thats harder to say. 

If you want to beat the F113 in a single sealed sub you'll probably need to wait for the SB16-ultra. But dual or quad SB13's sound like a nice set up. And I can be very sure it will sound better than your DT subs. And the SVS with room gain should dig deeper than both your DT subs and the JL's. JL High paces their subs below 20hz heavily. 

You should email SVS and see what they say. But I would be surprised if a pair of SVS SB13plus's didn't meet your needs.


----------



## recruit

An SB13+ and ASEQ1 will be a good pairing and still cheaper than most of the others in its class, cant wait for users feedback on this sub.


----------



## Ares

Moonfly said:


> I dont think I have ever seen quite that much natural room gain, an IB maybe, but I guess they dont lie about these things. I wander if the amp itself has something built in to boost the low end, as is fairly typical for commercial sealed subs. Typically, something like a Linkwitz would be used, so I wander if one is at work here. Either way, 100db flat to 10hz in a room that size is indeed formidable performance from a sealed sub this size. Its still an exciting a release as we first thought it would be.



Dan SVS has switched over to DSP Amps which has a list of features like room gain comp and P-EQ 1&2 the SB13 Plus is equipped with the STA-1000D amp which has the most features. Hope this helps here's an attachment that gives the full list of features for both amps.


----------



## ShaunH

Moonfly said:


> I dont think I have ever seen quite that much natural room gain, an IB maybe, but I guess they dont lie about these things. I wander if the amp itself has something built in to boost the low end, as is fairly typical for commercial sealed subs. Typically, something like a Linkwitz would be used, so I wander if one is at work here. Either way, 100db flat to 10hz in a room that size is indeed formidable performance from a sealed sub this size. Its still an exciting a release as we first thought it would be.


I think we have to give credit to a good amp and one good driver. If I remember reading some where the Ultra 13 had near or at 3 inch of peak to peak excursion. I'm sure the plus 13 is similar. And I'm pretty sure SVS went small but no smaller than was needed on the enclosure.


----------



## recruit

So with that list of features you may not need an ASEQ1 as it has quite good EQ on board and I like the fact that the PB13Ultra is now using this amp, if I was not going to go for the ML sub I would of had one of the SB13's, well I still might, just see how I get on with the Depth i.


----------



## Moonfly

And if budget became an issue, even the antimode is a decent bit of kit.


----------



## recruit

Moonfly said:


> And if budget became an issue, even the antimode is a decent bit of kit.


Agreed, I still have my Antimode and it really does work and there is not many other EQ devices so simple to use.


----------



## Ares

recruit said:


> So with that list of features you may not need an ASEQ1 as it has quite good EQ on board and I like the fact that the PB13Ultra is now using this amp, if I was not going to go for the ML sub I would of had one of the SB13's, well I still might, just see how I get on with the Depth i.



I have the manual for the new amps but it's way to large to add as an attachment I wonder if I could split it up between two or three posts and add it? I will say this, from what I have read in the manual these new amps are quite impressive and are worth the price bump JMHO.


----------



## Moonfly

Is there no link to an online version of the manual?


----------



## Ares

I believe there is but a friend of mine sent it to me as a PDF via email, since he knows I like to collect manuals for HT gear. 


[*Update*]
I had to search for it but I found the online manual for the STA 800D/1000D amps enjoy.


----------



## Moonfly

That makes me look really lazy doesnt it . In my defence, I was busy with something else :nerd:

I have to say that is a considerable step up from previous models, and manuals. A dual band PEQ is a nice feature on the larger models as well. I always thought a single one was of limited use, but while its quite common for most rooms to have a couple issue, not many seem to have more. I think thats one of the finer inclusions, so well done SVS. I also really like the new electronic readout and setup function.

I wander if svs will consider supplying these amps to the DIY'ers out there. Probably not, but it would be awesome if they would.


----------



## Ares

No worries Dan but...

 :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

Isn't the Internet a wonderful thing hey ? :bigsmile:


----------



## ShaunH

recruit said:


> Isn't the Internet a wonderful thing hey ? :bigsmile:


Only on the internet.lol


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX

I'm glad my wife didn't mind when I bought my SVS subs. Then again, I didn't ask. :hide:


----------



## MikeSp

XxxBERRYxxX said:


> I'm glad my wife didn't mind when I bought my SVS subs. Then again, I didn't ask. :hide:


Ye olde "ask for forgiveness instead of permission" only goes so far -- at least around here and I am pushing the limit...:sad:

MikeSp


----------

